# Buying My First Reo



## shabbar

Howzit guys 

Not sure if this is the correct sub forum for this thread , if not mods can move to the appropriate sub forum

I decided to buy myself a Reo for my one year vaping anniversary , so im looking for anyone that would be ordering in the near future and interested in sharing shipping costs ?

If anyone is interested please post in this thread , im looking to order in the next week or two or so

Or if any reo owners wanna sell lemme know !

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> Howzit guys
> 
> Not sure if this is the correct sub forum for this thread , if not mods can move to the appropriate sub forum
> 
> I decided to buy myself a Reo for my one year vaping anniversary , so im looking for anyone that would be ordering in the near future and interested in sharing shipping costs ?
> 
> If anyone is interested please post in this thread , im looking to order in the next week or two or so
> 
> Or if any reo owners wanna sell lemme know !
> 
> Thanks



I'll also be interested to share shipping, need a couple of stuff. I suggest admin moves to "REO" sub-forum.


----------



## shabbar

Thanks @johan

Sent you a pm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo

@shabbar I'm also in for shared shipping, Just hope they've got the Reo I want available by the time we place the order.


----------



## johan

Jimbo said:


> @shabbar I'm also in for shared shipping, Just hope they've got the Reo I want available by the time we place the order.



When its not available on the website, just an email to Rob O'Neil and he will have it ready for you in 2 to 3 days.


----------



## shabbar

Anyone has a clue what reo is the second one on the left hand side of the picture on the home page of reosmods is ?


----------



## Jimbo

Thanks @johan, that's good to hear/know. 
Have been ready to make a purchase a couple of times and then found that he was either out of stock of the Reo or Reomizer(Brass).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I also need some goodies and am happy to share shipping costs.


----------



## johan

You talking about this picture @shabbar:




If so, its black anodized plus "tumbled" door


----------



## shabbar

Thanks that's the one I have me eye on


----------



## johan

Look at this first if you haven't yet @Jimbo & @shabbar - very helpful in getting your list together: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/


----------



## Genosmate

I also need some stuff and would be happy to share costs.


----------



## Alex

Guys, I'm a little concerned about getting the mini reo in terms of battery and juice capacity vs the grand. Reading the other thread, it seems as though the grand is a must have first. I'm thinking 3 ml is not a hang of a lot of juice.


----------



## shabbar

the mini would suit me perfect as my evod vv 1000mah battery lasts me 2 to 2.5 days , and i refill my mpt3 every second third day .

hmmmm decisions decisions


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Guys, I'm a little concerned about getting the mini reo in terms of battery and juice capacity vs the grand. Reading the other thread, it seems as though the grand is a must have first. I'm thinking 3 ml is not a hang of a lot of juice.



100% agree Alex! At 3ml I have to fill up three times a day. The only reason I love Kiera the most is because she is the Woodvil and I love wood.

That being said I have go so used to quickly filling up and changing a wick that it probably boils down to personal choice... but for me I'm rather excited that I have managed to buy a full sized Woodvil that is on it's way because of the 5ml sized bottle!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thinking about it some more... if I could only have one REO then it would be the Grand size.

PS it's not only the juice you need to worry about but also the battery... the 18650 is way more practical!

You will want the REO Grand to start! No question!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

I think if you only have one Reo then the Grand is definitely the safest choice
More battery life and the ability to carry double the juice. And not much bigger at all. And the same price as the Mini!

But

Goodness me, I love the way the Mini feels in my hand. It just feels so amazing. But this is a personal thing.


----------



## vaalboy

Alex said:


> Guys, I'm a little concerned about getting the mini reo in terms of battery and juice capacity vs the grand. Reading the other thread, it seems as though the grand is a must have first. I'm thinking 3 ml is not a hang of a lot of juice.



In my experience, having owned a mini before the grand, I would suggest you go with the grand from the start because of the juice capacity and battery life attributes as mentioned previously.

My mini is now packed away as a spare should something ever happen to my grand.


----------



## shabbar

vaalboy said:


> In my experience, having owned a mini before the grand, I would suggest you go with the grand from the start because of the juice capacity and battery life attributes as mentioned previously.
> 
> My mini is now packed away as a spare should something ever happen to my grand.




doubt anything will ever happen to it , so you can pm me your banking details

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

Is everyone okay with doing the buy around the 14th of june ?

too soon/late ? lemme know ?


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> Is everyone okay with doing the buy around the 14th of june ?
> 
> too soon/late ? lemme know ?



I'm good with the 14'th @shabbar, depending on how the other interested members feel.


----------



## shabbar

will wait for feedback and then see , we currently have 5 ppl that are interested , that should bring the shipping down to about R100 per person ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

What all are the okes ordering? I want deck screws


----------



## shabbar

so far it looks like 2 reos and some spares and accessories .

you in ? @eviltoy


----------



## Spyker

I'm looking for some o-rings and a repair kit.


----------



## shabbar

the more the merrier !


----------



## eviltoy

Gonna have to buy alot of screws to make R100 shipping worthwhile lol. But probably if the shipping gets lower

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET

hey if alex wants a grand and shabar wants a mini, maybe you guys should speak to johan about the whole auction thing?


----------



## shabbar

Id be happy to purchase at a reasonable price if the option were to be made available .

highly unlikely to happen tho , your thoughts johan


----------



## johan

I suggest we all pm @shabbar or whoever will communicate with Rob O'Neil with a detailed list. Agree on a cut-off date for orders and the buyer will email Rob before the time with the complete list. That will ensure everything is ready on time. Rob will email the PayPal invoice and then everybody pays the buyer.


----------



## shabbar

Could we appoint you as the buyer @johan ?

if you dont mind ?


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> Id be happy to purchase at a reasonable price if the option were to be made available .
> 
> highly unlikely to happen tho , your thoughts johan



Regarding the auction - I will really look stupid if I now change the rules of the auction. The only thing I can change if everybody (active bidders) agree, is that we close the auction early and the highest bid takes the mini?


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> Could we appoint you as the buyer @johan ?
> 
> if you dont mind ?



No problem I can do.


----------



## shabbar

thanks buddy much appreciated.


----------



## Rob Fisher

If the date thing is a cash flow issue I'm happy to do the order and you can all pay me on the 14th? I will order as soon as eveyone sends me a link to exactly what they want!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> If the date thing is a cash flow issue I'm happy to do the order and you can all pay me on the 14th? I will order as soon as eveyone sends me a link to exactly what they want!



Thanks Rob, I suggest we all agree with a cut-off order date and time (I will pay as soon as I've pm'd my grocery list to you - kindly pm me your banking details).


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Thanks Rob, I suggest we all agree with a cut-off order date and time (I will pay as soon as I've pm'd my grocery list to you - kindly pm me your banking details).



How about cut off is midnight tonight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> How about cut off is midnight tonight?



Makes sense to me


----------



## shabbar

just to be sure the reomiser comes with a drip tip ?


----------



## Spyker

I'm looking for a few spare o-rings and 2 x repair kits.


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> just to be sure the reomiser comes with a drip tip ?



Yes it does


----------



## johan

Can't see on that link @shabbar , rather copy the pictures and upload them here (another person can not log in on your account)


----------



## shabbar

figured , silly me 

can i do a screen shot of my basket ?

also the black anodised with tumbled door isnt on the site , can i just put any reo and notify rob so when he orders its the right stuff


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> figured , silly me
> 
> can i do a screen shot of my basket ?
> 
> also the black anodised with tumbled door isnt on the site , can i just put any reo and notify rob so when he orders its the right stuff



Yes you can; when you specify order, write i.e: "LP Reo Grand black anodized with Tumbled Door"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

I'll be needing some extra's for my mini too 
hopefully...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> just to be sure the reomiser comes with a drip tip ?



Yes it does.


----------



## shabbar




----------



## johan

Alex said:


> I'll be needing some extra's for my mini too
> hopefully...



BTW like your avatar


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> BTW like your avatar



That's my latest vape stand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> View attachment 5706



That looks in order, if I may ask why don't you go for the LP (Low Profile) Grand?


----------



## shabbar

highly doubt i will be changing the rba , if something works and it works fine im happy .

and if there's a need then i have a reason to buy a mini too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

eish I want a LP grand but the cashflow she isnt good


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> figured , silly me
> 
> can i do a screen shot of my basket ?
> 
> also the black anodised with tumbled door isnt on the site , can i just put any reo and notify rob so when he orders its the right stuff


@Rob Fisher will be setting this out in his email/PM order to Reosmods, so make sure he specifies the correct one. You cannot use the site function if you order something not in stock. Agree with @johan, go for the LP (only $10) dollars more.


----------



## shabbar

i want one like this on the left .. @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> i want one like this on the left .. @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 5742



Don't think that's a standard door... but will order a REO Grand Black Anodised with Tumbled door.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spyker said:


> I'm looking for some o-rings and a repair kit.



Which O-Rings and which repair kit?


----------



## shabbar

Not the door , the part where the atomiser sits is silver in colour


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> I also need some stuff and would be happy to share costs.



What stuff are you after @Genosmate ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> I'll also be interested to share shipping, need a couple of stuff. I suggest admin moves to "REO" sub-forum.



Do you still need some stuff @johan?


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> Not the door , the part where the atomiser sits is silver in colour



Ahhh I think that's a customer modification. Have never seen that available on the site.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jimbo said:


> Thanks @johan, that's good to hear/know.
> Have been ready to make a purchase a couple of times and then found that he was either out of stock of the Reo or Reomizer(Brass).



@Jimbo are you wanting in on the group buy?


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhh I think that's a customer modification. Have never seen that available on the site.



Possibly it was a normal Grand, and it was either sent back to Rob to be milled down for LP (and left untreated) or was milled by someone in a machine shop. Is a unique look though, I quite like it.

I am out for this group buy guys. If @RevnLucky7 is bringing in the Fat Snowcat 26650 I am going to get that instead of another Reo.

I am craving a 26650 device badly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7

devdev said:


> Possibly it was a normal Grand, and it was either sent back to Rob to be milled down for LP (and left untreated) or was milled by someone in a machine shop. Is a unique look though, I quite like it.
> 
> I am out for this group buy guys. If @RevnLucky7 is bringing in the Fat Snowcat 26650 I am going to get that instead of another Reo.
> 
> I am craving a 26650 device badly



It's a Snow Wolf! S - n - o - w - w - o - l - f! My black doos mixed your head up huh? 
Put your name on the list. I'm buying one for myself too.


----------



## devdev

No man, there is no such thing as a fat wolf. But there are fatcats, just look in the public sector.

Yes I am in for the Fat Snow Beagle, for sure

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar

So how many in total do we have ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> So how many in total do we have ?



One. Yours.


----------



## Jimbo

Hi just got home a short while ago and you guys caught me off guard now. 
Thought we doing this in 2 weeks time, but I'm in as well.
Just need to get my list together.


----------



## crack2483

I just want four magnets. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spyker

Rob Fisher said:


> Which O-Rings and which repair kit?



2x 1,0x10mm
2x 1,5x10mm
2x Reo Grand repair kit
2x Post screws


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Do you still need some stuff @johan?



Apologies Rob, was busy this afternoon will pm list before 20H00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Possibly it was a normal Grand, and it was either sent back to Rob to be milled down for LP (and left untreated) or was milled by someone in a machine shop. Is a unique look though, I quite like it.
> 
> I am out for this group buy guys. If @RevnLucky7 is bringing in the Fat Snowcat 26650 I am going to get that instead of another Reo.
> 
> I am craving a 26650 device badly



I wanted to press "Dumb" but I won't

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Here's my grocery list (will copy & paste to pm):

1 x Black Delrin Button Cover $4.00
1 x Reo Grand repair kit $25.00
1 x 2 Post screws Reomizer 2.0 $1.00

thanks Rob, much appreciated


----------



## Jimbo

@Rob Fisher

I'm in for the following:

1x LP Reo Grand Copper Vein
1x LP Reo Grand Black Wrinkle with Silver vein door
1x LP Brass Reomizer
1x LP Reomizer
2x O-ring for bottom fed Rba (1mm x 10mm)
2x O-ring for bottom fed Rba (1.5mm x 10mm)
2x 2Post screws for reomizer 2.0
2x 6ml Bottle and tube kit
2x 6ml Bottle cap O-ring
1x Brass Button cover
1x Aluminium Button cover
1x Black Delrin Button cover
5x 6ml Bottles
4x Magnets for Metal Reos
4x Reducer tubes
1x Reo Grand Repair Kit
2x Delrin insert Screw for Metal Reos

Hope I got it all covered. Anything that I missed?


----------



## shabbar

Jislaaaik they will need a Boeing 747 for ur order alone


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> One. Yours.




Meant how many that's participating in this group buy


----------



## Andre

Jimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> I'm in for the following:
> 
> 1x LP Reo Grand Copper Vein
> 1x LP Reo Grand Black Wrinkle with Silver vein door
> 1x LP Brass Reomizer
> 1x LP Reomizer
> 2x O-ring for bottom fed Rba (1mm x 10mm)
> 2x O-ring for bottom fed Rba (1.5mm x 10mm)
> 2x 2Post screws for reomizer 2.0
> 2x 6ml Bottle and tube kit
> 2x 6ml Bottle cap O-ring
> 1x Brass Button cover
> 1x Aluminium Button cover
> 1x Black Delrin Button cover
> 5x 6ml Bottles
> 4x Magnets for Metal Reos
> 4x Reducer tubes
> 1x Reo Grand Repair Kit
> 2x Delrin insert Screw for Metal Reos
> 
> Hope I got it all covered. Anything that I missed?


Wow, you have wisdom, great order. I would include more 6 ml bottles (at least 10 more) - they are cheap. Very handy for exchanging juices and less washing. Reducer tubes not necessary - those are for very thin juices - no one has ever used them, comes from the cartomizer era methinks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Jimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> I'm in for the following:
> 
> 1x LP Reo Grand Copper Vein
> 1x LP Reo Grand Black Wrinkle with Silver vein door
> 1x LP Brass Reomizer
> 1x LP Reomizer
> 2x O-ring for bottom fed Rba (1mm x 10mm)
> 2x O-ring for bottom fed Rba (1.5mm x 10mm)
> 2x 2Post screws for reomizer 2.0
> 2x 6ml Bottle and tube kit
> 2x 6ml Bottle cap O-ring
> 1x Brass Button cover
> 1x Aluminium Button cover
> 1x Black Delrin Button cover
> 5x 6ml Bottles
> 4x Magnets for Metal Reos
> 4x Reducer tubes
> 1x Reo Grand Repair Kit
> 2x Delrin insert Screw for Metal Reos
> 
> Hope I got it all covered. Anything that I missed?



You've covered everything, just a suggestion; reducer tubes only needed in extreme hot weather and vaping e-liquid thinner than paraffin.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo

Thanks @Matthee , but the wisdom comes from you and the other Reo-clan members on this forum.
Just followed you guy's advice.

Must say this was quick on me now. When this thread was started by @shabbar I thought let's do this but I was thinking we might discuss this at the Vape meet and then place the order (2 weeks time)
When I got home a saw there was allot happening and well had to make the call.

Must say I also was thinking of the Hammer Tone Reo with Black door like Rob Fisher have to go with the Copper Vein, but decided on the Black wrinkle with Silver Vein door.
At least I can swap the doors around with these two Reos and it should still look good.


----------



## shabbar

I can't make up my mind on a colour sigh


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> I can't make up my mind on a colour sigh


Lol, that is always the most difficult. And we can't really help with that.


----------



## eviltoy

Tumbled silver plain Jane no coating looks the best with


----------



## shabbar

Its between the black wrinkle and the Black anodised with tumbled


----------



## Spyker

Pink pink!!


Sent from my iPhone using the force..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jimbo

How easy does the Reo pick up scratches and the like in general day to day use? 

I presume the anodised reos might show scratches easier than the wrinkle ones?

I also presume that the wrinkle has better "grip" than the anodised?


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> Its between the black wrinkle and the Black anodised with tumbled


Both great. Have handled a black wrinkle and loved the texture. Have not had a black anodized in hand, but from the pictures looks great.


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> I can't make up my mind on a colour sigh



Any colour Reo is a good Reo - just do it!


----------



## johan

Jimbo said:


> How easy does the Reo pick up scratches and the like in general day to day use?
> 
> I presume the anodised reos might show scratches easier than the wrinkle ones?
> 
> I also presume that the wrinkle has better "grip" than the anodised?



I was worried about the anodized, but after a couple of weeks daily use and the odd drops, no scratching. The painting on the vein-type finish is awesome, good quality job, almost like powder coated quality.


----------



## shabbar

If you had to recommend one ?

Anodised or black wrinkle


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> If you had to recommend one ?
> 
> Anodised or black wrinkle



That's too much personal taste, ok like to help: grip is better on vein-types than anodized or tumbled.


----------



## shabbar

Just Dunno if the tumbled door would look best with the anodised or wrinkle


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> Just Dunno if the tumbled door would look best with the anodised or wrinkle



The beauty is that you can always strip and repaint later doesn't matter which one/combo you choose. You start making me nervous


----------



## shabbar

Lol imagine how I feel 

The dilemma of buying ones first reo


----------



## shabbar

Ok @Rob Fisher 

Final decision :

Black anodised with tumbled door

Done n dusted .

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> Ok @Rob Fisher
> 
> Final decision :
> 
> Black anodised with tumbled door
> 
> Done n dusted .



Thanks now I can enjoy my whine and really taste what it is!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi All... we have orders totaling just over $800! How is the fairest way to share the shipping costs? Bit difficult to share equally by order because one of the orders is $2 and another is $1.

We can split it three ways with the bigger orders (Me, Shabbar and Jimbo) or we can share by value of the orders?

Feedback time please.


----------



## devdev

I say split with the three biggest and then the chaps with the lowest value orders owe the other guys a drink, or foot massage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> I just want four magnets.



Really because someone else also wants 2 magnets?


----------



## johan

Just my suggestion: Share shipping cost pro-rata according to the value of each order


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Really because someone else also wants 2 magnets?



I think he meant maggots


----------



## Jimbo

I agree Rob
Bigger orders, like mine, should carry more of the cost.


----------



## crack2483

Rob Fisher said:


> Really because someone else also wants 2 magnets?



Yip, but I see the site says they only have 8 so ill leave them for the actual reonaughts. I'll find some small magnets locally thanks.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I think that's fair... I'll pro-rata the shipping costs over the values of the orders... which just climbed to nearly $900.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Guys please can you all PM me your Real Names, Addresses, email address and cell number.


----------



## Andre

I feel so left out. Have scoured the Reosmods site, but nothing I can order. Oh, well, will just have to wait for the new atomizers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> I feel so left out. Have scoured the Reosmods site, but nothing I can order. Oh, well, will just have to wait for the new atomizers.



You should be scouring the ECF classies for a Woodvil!


----------



## shabbar

Pm sent @Rob Fisher


----------



## shabbar

Are you placing orders now ?

Or in the am


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> Are you placing orders now ?
> 
> Or in the am



In the AM...


----------



## RIEFY

shabbar said:


> Just Dunno if the tumbled door would look best with the anodised or wrinkle


will look better with anodized. I prefer tumbled and anodized over wrinkle 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

Cape vaping supplies said:


> will look better with anodized. I prefer tumbled and anodized over wrinkle
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD




That's what I settled on


----------



## Rob Fisher

We have lift off! Order on it's way to Reosmods!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyker

Great stuff!


----------



## shabbar




----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> We have lift off! Order on it's way to Reosmods!
> 
> View attachment 5763



Thanks Rob, we all really appreciate this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> What stuff are you after @Genosmate ?


Hi Rob
Mine is probably the biggest order of the lot;
I'd like 2 post screws please and thats only because I got sent the spring screws instead of post screws with my order.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Hi Rob
> Mine is probably the biggest order of the lot;
> I'd like 2 post screws please and thats only because I got sent the spring screws instead of post screws with my order.



I'll try and add it to the order...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo

Just my luck, 
just as i decide to take the plunge, so does the exchange rate. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Jimbo said:


> Just my luck,
> just as i decide to take the plunge, so does the exchange rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



If these lazy F@# will just stop striking and work like any normal human being, we might just also enjoy a stable currency.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar

any idea when this order will be ready to ship ?

also what batteries do i buy ? 

purple series efest ? what mah and amp rating or the efest imr red batteries ?


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> any idea when this order will be ready to ship ?
> 
> also what batteries do i buy ?
> 
> purple series efest ? what mah and amp rating or the efest imr red batteries ?



The new generation Reo Grands can take flat- as well as nipple top batteries. Which one of the Efest batteries are determined by how low ohms you want to go.


----------



## Spyker

I use the flat top 35A purple Efest batteries and they work great!


----------



## shabbar

johan said:


> The new generation Reo Grands can take flat- as well as nipple top batteries. Which one of the Efest batteries are determined by how low ohms you want to go.



i plan to start at about 1.2 going down to about .8 ohms ?


----------



## shabbar

Spyker said:


> I use the flat top 35A purple Efest batteries and they work great!



how long do they last ?


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> i plan to start at about 1.2 going down to about .8 ohms ?



Then either of them will suffice, although I would rather go for the purple ones If I were in your shoes.


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Then either of them will suffice, although I would rather go for the purple ones If I were in your shoes.


You know what they say. Once you go purple.....ok no nevermind.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY

TylerD said:


> You know what they say. Once you go purple.....ok no nevermind.....


lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> how long do they last ?


About 3 ml of juice long. You can also go for the 3100 mAh purple Efests at 20A - perfectly fine for 0.8 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

Dankie mnr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

*S*o far I can report that my 18490 batteries last long enough for about 2.3ml of juice roughly. Very happy about that.
*

*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> any idea when this order will be ready to ship ?



Any day now I guess because I received the invoice from Rob this morning and paid right away!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

he normally ships monday Wednesday and friday if I remember correctly

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> *S*o far I can report that my 18490 batteries last long enough for about 2.3ml of juice roughly. Very happy about that.


Have never really tested for my Mini, but that is not bad at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Great !!! So can expect the week of 16 june more or less


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> Great !!! So can expect the week of 16 june more or less


Jip, sounds about right. You must be super amped - know how long you have been eyeing the Reo. Congrats, and hang in there with the agonising wait.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

Thanks . Took me a year to make this decision lol and finally it happened

My first mech mod .

Super excited

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------

